# What's your favourite bb food to eat??



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

What's your favourite bb food to prepare for yourself on/off season??

Mine is jerk chicken and rice!! 

For the chicken:

1tsp allspice

1tbsp black pepper

1tbsp brown sugar

1tbsp thyme

1 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

1tbsp paprika

1/2 cup orange juice

1/4 cup White wine vinegar

1/4 cup soy sauce

2 chillis (scotch bonnet preferably)

1 onion

3 spring onions (green bit only)

Ginger (to taste I use 1 tsp)

2 cloves garlic

Marinade for minimum 3 hours over night if u can this makes enough for about 5-6 chicken breasts

For the rice:

1 can of coconut milk

Basmati rice

2 chopped peppers

14 fl oz. Water

Salt

Pepper

Mix all ingreadients in a pot n boil yummy!!!

Anyone else have any nice they can share? This is my fav meal and I eat it atleast 2 times a week atm


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgot to say the marinade for the chicken needs to be put in a blender and processed until a liquid sorry lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Large Big mac meal, 12 chicken nuggets. Ketchup and salt to taste. Straw for the coke.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i love a big plate of poached eggs on wholemeal toast.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agree with the eggs on toast, scrambled for me tho, with low salt brown sauce


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whole meal bagel with small ammount of light philly and 100g ham/chicken roll on each. Have two of these as one of my meals a day now.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I fecking love egg mayonaise sandwiches with black pepper in wholemeal bread, its a lot of sh!tty carbs and fat admitidly but good on a bulk i reckon


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Milk.

I'm not kidding either, I know you say things you have to prepare, but I generally love milk. My most favourite meal.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Luckily chicken,rice & veg with soy sauce ..although do like my bagel at night with cheese & scrambled egg


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Raspberry Instant Whey stirred in to Quark.

Grilled Turkey Rashers on seeded wholemeal bagel...cue salivary gland activation...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Cow


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

MrO2b said:


> Raspberry Instant Whey stirred in to Quark.
> 
> Grilled Turkey Rashers on seeded wholemeal bagel...cue salivary gland activation...


Ok now I want that bagel!!! Maybe with a dash of reggae reggae sauce


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Large Big mac meal, 12 chicken nuggets. Ketchup and salt to taste. Straw for the coke.


Now you've made me want them 

And it has to be eggs, i love them in every way shape or form


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

chili con carne, 2 cups of brocolli 2tbsp sesame oil nOm nOm nOm!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

homemade chinese stir fry. god it tastes so good you`d slap your mamma!

make sure your pan/wok is hot and add 1 tablespoon of groundnut oil.

add 2 thinly sliced garlic cloves, 1 small piece of sliced ginger and 1 red chilli to the hot oil and let it cook for a few seconds

add 4 thinly sliced chicken breasts which has been marinated in chinese 5 spice powder and cook for a few mins

add chopped mushrooms and add some soy sauce

when chicken is nearly cooked add 2 Pak Choi chinese leaf (can get in asda) and add a tiny little water so it helps steam it

when its ready add some chopped spring onions and coriander

tastes so good it feels like a cheat meal chinese takeaway but its just chick n veg with very little good fats.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

450g steak peices

green peppers and and onion

2 baguettes or tiger bread.

pleanty of mayo cheese and bbq suace.

tasteee!


----------

